# Can someone critique this boy?



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

I bought this little guy as a "dragon scale" male, but I don't think he is. I believe he is a half moon, but what else can you tell me about him? Good points, critiques. I appreciate it! I have had him for a few weeks now and he still does not have a name. Weird for me, but I just can"t get it out of him! 

Thank you!

Capers7


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

He's not a Dragon Scale as he doesn't have the characteristic thick scales.

His anal fin is too long and uneven and his ventrals are too short and pointed. Looks as if his caudal and dorsal are good. I think his dorsal is better than the Betta below. To help, here is what you are looking for in non-paired fins which should be proportioned.

Keep in mind they change as they grow; his anal and caudal fins might eventually form the circle below.

International Betta Congress photo used by permission


----------



## Capers7 (Mar 17, 2019)

Thank you so much! I have so much to learn. Appreciate the critique!


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

If you go here you can download the Exhibition standards. Scroll down past the judging guidelines to the actual conformation standards. I go to it quite often. Between that and indjo, I'm finally learning. 



https://www.ibcbettas.org/upcoming-shows/standards/



I still buy Betta on whether they appeal even if they have minor fault. I figure those only show up in photos.


----------

